# The Good,the Bad & the Ugly(pixs heavy)



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The Good:







The Bad:







The Ugly:



The TRIO:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ohhh they are so cute!!! Love the pics.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a lovely trio you have. They are lucky dogs to have so much space to run around in.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Too cute!! Does your golden have a black head? What a big lovable dog he/she is!!! I wish I could pet him/her. Wish I knew if it was a him or her!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are some beautiful dogs you have......gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey now, I think they are all good!

What breed of dog is the big brown one?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The big red one with the black face is a Leonberger!.
He weighs at about 140pds!.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all gorgeous.. love your pics!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

You have some gorgeous furbabies!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

GORGEOUS dogs! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks!.
They are,indeed,lovely dog!.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Is the leonberger yours? They are all lovely and it is nice to see Titus having fun with his friends.


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey! "Ugly" looks like a schnoodle! What is he/she? I have a schnoodle, we got one when we decided we weren't going to move for a very LONG time and I wanted the kids to have a dog and if it couldn't be a Golden, what on earth could it be? I didn't want a snappy, yappy small dog, so I did a dog "test" and it came up with "Schnoodle". What the HECK is a SCHNOODLE? so I joined a schnoodle forum, asked questions, found a breeder who was willing NOT to dock the darn tail and now almost 7 years later, he's going strong, he's smart, things he's HUGE and (for a small dog) is the BEST. If I had to get another small dog, in a heart beat and without hesitation, I'd get another schnoodle. 

Ooops, just rambled didn't I? Sorry.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't see bad or ugly, just gorgeous!!!


Thanks for sharing


----------

